# "Link-Local"



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

I have Whole Home system but it setup via Hard Wired Cable. I my older HR20-100 receiver in my Bedroom can see my HR21-700 in my Living Room but the HR21-700 can not see the HR20-100. My HR21-700 is connected to the Internet and it has the Correct Ip address,Subnet Mash and Default gateway but there is a setting at the bottom of setup screen called Link-Local and it has an address of 169.254.108.207 and it should be 192.xxx.x.xxx I believe so it matches my Network. How can I change that? I had never seen this number Link-Local before and my HR20-100 does not even have this setting even listed. Any ideas?

Thanks
Ron


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

This is Automatic Private IP Address (APIPA) that every device has and can use until it gets an address from a DHCP server or a fixed address assigned. It basically says your device can't communicate with a DHCP server. Check the network connection.

If you disconnect the Ethernet from the HR20 and reset network defaults, you'll see it there too.

Edit: When I say it can use this address, it's only in limited circumstances. You want it to get an address from your router (or assign one).


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> This is Automatic Private IP Address (APIPA) that every device has and can use until it gets an address from a DHCP server or a fixed address assigned. It basically says your device can't communicate with a DHCP server. Check the network connection.
> 
> If you disconnect the Ethernet from the HR20 and reset network defaults, you'll see it there too.
> 
> Edit: When I say it can use this address, it's only in limited circumstances. You want it to get an address from your router (or assign one).


Thanks for reply. I reset the Bedroom receiver and now it seen on Living room receiver. So I guess the problem was with HR20-100 not the HR21-700.


----------

